# Day 21 blood test results



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

I had a blood test 7 dpo. I have been charting my cycles for 9 months. 
The doctor told me today my level for the CD21 test is is *32* and he thinks this is too low. I could not really get into a chat with him because I was getting stitches removed, but now I am raging I didn't ask him more!

If anyone can point me in the right direction, I would like to read up on what might be causing this. I have just gotten off the phone from the fertility clinic to make an appointment in 2 weeks, I suspect I have immunity issues.

Is there any reading that you could recommend to me, I would love to know a bit more about this before my appointment so I wont look like a total idiot.

Any advice for a complete beginner would be very much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I presume this was a progesterone test?  Progesterone peaks at about seven days past ovulation, which is ideally when the test should be done.  A level of 32 I think indicates ovulation, just, but it's not a great level.  My clinic like levels to be about 60 to indicate a good strong ovulation.  It may be that the timing of the test wasn't quite right, i.e. wasn't 7DPO - that would affect the level too.

I don't know what previous treatment/investigations you've had, but they might look to start you on Clomid to boost your ovulation chances next.


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply, it's my first thread here so I really appreciate it.
Yes it was day 21 progesterone tests and it was exactly 7dpo because I was charting so I knew. He said it indicated that I ovulated but he thought the figure should be a lot higher. I suspected there was a problem for a long time, but it was still a bit of a shock to hear it. 

He mentioned clomid alright, but I thought that was for helping you ovulate, so because I am actually ovulating that it would be no good to me, thank you for explaining that to me. You see if I had read this post, I would have been a lot better informed haha! Anyway, I will let you know how I get on. Thanks again.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Good luck! I was ovulating but they still put me on Clomid to make ovulation stronger.  I turned out to have other issues which Clomid couldn't fix and weren't related to ovulation, but it does seem to be a fairly common thing to do.  You'll probably be on a lower dose than someone who isn't ovulating at all. And remember a hormone level is only indicative at that moment in time - it doesn't mean your levels are low every month, they were just low when that test was done.


----------

